
Yahoo, Apple, Adobe, others named in Eolas patent lawsuit blitz - johns
http://www.betanews.com/article/Yahoo-Apple-Adobe-others-named-in-Eolas-patent-lawsuit-blitz/1254842259
======
callmeed
Flash websites are one of our main products ... after the Eolas/MS thing
happened back in '05/'06, we had to update tons of sites because the Flash
ActiveX control no longer auto-started.

Wonder how this one will play out ... patent trolls FTL

------
dminor
I wonder if they're trying to squeeze out some settlements before the Bilski
case is decided.

